# ILOILO | Projects & Construction



## METROPOLITAN_ILOILO (Feb 10, 2006)

*SITE DEVELOPMENT PLAN* 54-hectare"live-work-play" development. *BPO buildings,* *Boutique Hotels and commercial district,* *Megaworld Center Mall *and *Festive Walk leisure areas*, *deluxe hotels such as Richmond Hotel and international brand hotel*, *Iloilo Convention Center.*


----------



## METROPOLITAN_ILOILO (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17130722701.2141708.1119961448&type=3&theater


















http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17130722701.2141708.1119961448&type=3&theater


----------



## METROPOLITAN_ILOILO (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17130722701.2141708.1119961448&type=3&theater


















http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17130722701.2141708.1119961448&type=3&theater


----------



## METROPOLITAN_ILOILO (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17130722701.2141708.1119961448&type=3&theater









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17130722701.2141708.1119961448&type=3&theater


----------



## METROPOLITAN_ILOILO (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17130722701.2141708.1119961448&type=3&theater









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17130722701.2141708.1119961448&type=3&theater


----------



## METROPOLITAN_ILOILO (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17130722701.2141708.1119961448&type=3&theater


----------



## METROPOLITAN_ILOILO (Feb 10, 2006)

*One Madison Place Luxury Residence Condominiums! A 10 Floor building with 156 units.*


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

^^^^
Thanks for the updates, Metro. looking forward for more groundbreaking frenzies all over the city.:banana:


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

METROPOLITAN_ILOILO said:


> The INTERNATIONAL AVENUE
> by Global-Estate a sister company of Megaworld Corp.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so keen on how are they going to develop this ILOILO INTERNATIONAL BUSINESS PARK. With MEGAWORLD's fast tracking its business hub in the city, any idea for the timeline of this one in Sta Barbara?


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice plan though I wish the roadway should at a minimum be least 3 lanes on each side otherwise there will surely be humongous traffic in the area.


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

I totally agree. Right now Iloilo City is doubling its effort to improve road network on MEGAWORLD's IBP Iloilo City site. The one in Sta Barbara, the MEGAWORLD's ILOILO INTERNATIONAL BUSINESS PARK, the development seems un-monitored. I hope someone will provide us more info of what's happening in Sta Barbara's site.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

asenso Iloilo

Booming Iloilo


----------



## wecky (Feb 21, 2005)

Iloilo is on the roll.

This is getting better and better.


----------



## wecky (Feb 21, 2005)

METROPOLITAN_ILOILO said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17130722701.2141708.1119961448&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward for the construction of this mall. It definitely shouts high end.


----------



## wecky (Feb 21, 2005)

METROPOLITAN_ILOILO said:


> *This is ILOILO!
> *
> *Business Parks and Townships in ILOILO*
> 
> ...


Five Business Districts under construction. Wow !!! Only in Iloilo.

I hope to see updates of constructions here as often as possible.


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

METROPOLITAN_ILOILO said:


> *Megaworld allots P25 B for Iloilo project*
> By Jennifer Rendon (The Philippine Star) | Updated January 14, 2013 - 12:00am
> 
> 
> ...


time to post ongoing constructions happening in the city and province of Iloilo.


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

*The Iloilo River Esplanade 1*



blackchrome85 said:


> Esplanade, Iloilo City
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

another proposals worth looking at:


barbas_bigote said:


> Relaxing and surfing the net like a boss.
> I decided to make some simple note like a boss.
> 
> Just look at it...like I am your boss. LOL
> ...


----------



## JollyGypsy (Apr 20, 2010)

spacewagon0001 said:


> another proposals worth looking at:


Grabe ang AYALA..MASSIVE man! :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

JollyGypsy said:


> Grabe ang AYALA..MASSIVE man! :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


not as massive as MEGAWORLD - but their presence can be denied as such. Ayala development has already a good track record when it comes to urban development for decades. I'm sure they'll make big in ILOILO, too.


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

ednunu said:


> Great , Iloilo...
> 
> 
> For more on Manila, see this
> ...


Thanks, ednunu. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

Originally posted by angelkirk89

*UPDATE: Medicus Medical Center as of May 1, 2013*











:cheers:


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

Originally posted by angelkirk89

*UPDATE: Diversion 21 Hotel as of May 1, 2013*








:cheers:


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

Originally posted by angelkirk89

*UPDATE: Richmonde Hotel and Tower as of May 1, 2013*









:cheers:


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

Originally posted by angelkirk89

*UPDATE: Injap Tower as of May 1, 2013*
















:cheers:


----------



## zeidderf (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the PICS... looking forward for a wire free avenue.


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

That Injap Tower is just sleek and sexy.

How about having a 360-degree restaurant on the top floor. Iloilo City will be best viewed from the top especially at night time.


----------



## zeidderf (Jun 1, 2010)

spacewagon0001 said:


> That Injap Tower is just sleek and sexy.
> 
> How about having a 360-degree restaurant on the top floor. Iloilo City will be best viewed from the top especially at night time.


The towering building.. Everything starts in one.. and the rest will follow. 

Injap made a step and the rest will follow.


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

METROPOLITAN_ILOILO said:


> *SITE DEVELOPMENT PLAN* 54-hectare"live-work-play" development. *BPO buildings,* *Boutique Hotels and commercial district,* *Megaworld Center Mall *and *Festive Walk leisure areas*, *deluxe hotels such as Richmond Hotel and international brand hotel*, *Iloilo Convention Center.*


The Iloilo Business Park is simply awesome.:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

New developments are popping one by one.

Thanks MEGAWORLD !!

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

wecky said:


> Five Business Districts under construction. Wow !!! Only in Iloilo.
> 
> I hope to see updates of constructions here as often as possible.


It's construction frenzy all over the city and metro areas.

Bring them on !!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## wecky (Feb 21, 2005)

Awesome pics. Iloilo is indeed moving forward.


----------



## zeidderf (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm hoping that this project will; come into reality. All Illongsos should unite in supporting these projects.

Enjoy... Explore the beauty of Iloilo... help boast local economy..


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

batusay said:


> *Megaworld expands Iloilo Business Park*
> 
> MANILA, May 3 (PNA) -- Real estate giant Megaworld is expanding its P25-billion township development, the Iloilo Business Park, to an *additional 18 hectares* to cater to the increasing demand for residential and commercial properties.
> 
> ...


bwahahahahahahahahahaha !!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

_Bring it on, MEGAWORLD !!!!!!!_

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

wanhandredwan said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...503.1073741825.446578075385626&type=1&theater
> 
> may space pa?


Keep on bringing good news !!!

Construction boom ... or construction frenzy !!!


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Megaworld Center Mall*










*Mall Anex
*








link

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Megaworld bares expansion in Iloilo*
By Jenniffer B. Austria | Posted on May. 04, 2013 at 12:01am 

Condominium builder Megaworld Corp. said Friday it will expand the *P25-billion Iloilo Business Park* by *18 hectares *because of increased demand for housing and retail developments in the Western Visayas.

Megaworld in a statement said the expansion would make the Iloilo Business Park a *72-hectare *development project.

The site of the project is the former Iloilo Airport, which Megaworld acquired from the national government in 2007 for P1.2 billion in cash.

“We are expanding to cater to the increasing demand for residential and commercial properties in Iloilo Business Park. During the past months, we have experienced the overwhelming reception of Ilonggos to our first development in the region,” Megaworld first vice president Jericho Go said.

The business park is designed to be a mixed-use township that will include residential condominiums, boutique hotel and commercial lots, office towers, two luxury hotels, the Iloilo Convention Center, the Megaworld Central Mall and Annex, and the 1.1-kilometer Festive Walk commercial strip.

Megaworld in 2011 earmarked P2.5 billion to jump-start the development within the area.

*It began selling its first condominium tower in March, the One Madison Place. The residential project is now 85 percent sold out while the second tower is scheduled for pre-selling this month.*
The company also started the construction of two office towers and a hotel within the business park. The towers are expected to be completed next year.

Iloilo Business Park is Megaworld’s biggest township in the Visayas, modelled after the company’s ‘live-work-play’ formula that it pioneered in the Philippines. Among its successful townships are Eastwood City, known as the Philippines’ first cyberpark; McKinley Hill in Bonifacio Global City, Taguig; and Newport City in Pasay City, home of the famous Resorts World Manila.

Megaworld last month raised $250 million from the issuance of 10-year notes priced at 4.25 percent.

Megaworld plans to spend P35 billion in capital expenditures this year as it remains bullish about the property sector.

It plans to launch at least 10 residential projects in the first half of the year.


----------



## wecky (Feb 21, 2005)

A city undergoing a great transformation !

All the very best Iloilo !


----------



## wecky (Feb 21, 2005)

spacewagon0001 said:


> Megaworld Center Mall
> 
> Mall Anex
> 
> ...


Looking forward for this Lifestyle Mall's construction to commence,


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

^^^^
more good news coming from MEGAWORLD's developments.
I can't contain my excitement of all their projects.


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

wecky said:


> A city undergoing a great transformation !
> 
> All the very best Iloilo !


Indeed it is. The dragon is back !!!
I would to see more changes in our skyline in the next five years.
definitely, Iloilo is moving forward ... non-stop!
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

*The ILAWOD COURTYARD & COUNTRY CLUB*




METROPOLITAN_ILOILO said:


> *Hotel & Resort*
> 
> *In the heart of Iloilo lies an escape to your usual daily routine, where you can travel to another world without even leaving the city suburbs - welcome to Zaragoza Courtyard Plaza Hotel & Resort. *I*ts Spanish Mission architectural design, not to mention its 235 rooms and outstanding services, speak only of comfort and luxury. The hotel and resort facility, complete with an all-day dining restaurant and café, business center, music and disco bar, executive lounge, café & piano bar, and airport & city shuttle, is to be managed by an international brand-operator to accommodate members and local and foreign guests alike.*
> 
> Source





METROPOLITAN_ILOILO said:


> *The Site*
> 
> *The 24 kilometer drive from the city of Iloilo is the celebrated town of Cabatuan, known to be the heart of cultural and religious activities in the whole province of Iloilo. The town is rich in historical landmarks including the San Nicholas de Tolentino Church, the town hall which was built around 1734, the Baluarte Shrine and the Tree of Bondage.*
> 
> ...


----------



## spacewagon0001 (Jul 12, 2010)

*ILOILO CITY's SMALLVILLE *




wapogwapo said:


> *A Busy Friday Night in Iloilo*


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

Originally posted by lewdsaint


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

*One Madison Place Iloilo Bigger and Better! Preview of 2nd Condo Tower
*
One Madison Place Luxury Residences at the Iloilo Business Park is expanding due to strong demand for residential condominiums in Iloilo City.

One Madison Place is the first condo development by, real-estate giant, Megaworld Corporation in Iloilo.

Two months after pre-selling of condominium units at One Madison Place started, over 85% of the initial 156 condo units was already sold out. The highly successful sales performance prompted Megaworld to add a second 10-storey condo tower to its One Madison Place project.

The second condo tower (Tower 2) at One Madison Place will be built right beside first tower (Tower 1) along Megaworld Boulevard.

The building will have 10 floors with a total of 127 residential condominium units. Tower 2 will have less condo units but more spaces for recreational facilities. Each floor will have 15 to 16 luxury condo units.




























:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

Originally posted by wapogwapo

Richmonde Luxury Hotel as seen from MMC


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

Originally posted by wapogwapo

UPMC as seen from MMC


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

Originally posted by wapogwapo

Injap 21 as seen from MMC


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

Originally posted by wapogwapo

Those swampy areas at the back of the buildings is a portion of Gaisano's Iloilo city Center


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

*Ilawod Courtyard and Country Club rides at the wave of Iloilo’s tourism industry growth*










Complimenting Ilawod Courtyard & Country Club, the Ilawod Estates Tourism Economic Zone of Cabatuan, Iloilo once completed will host a 235-room hotel, adequately designed with provision for expansion to a 340-room capacity, and to be managed by an international brand operator.

For more privacy for its guests, the Ilawod Estates Tourism Economic Zone will also construct Cacitas for travellers that will opt for a more private stay during their rest and recreation.


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

*P2-B W. Visayas Tourism Economic Zone to rise in Iloilo*

The first Tourism Economic Zone in Western Visayas will soon rise in Cabatuan town in Iloilo with the whole project targeted to be fully operational by 2017.

An estimated *P2 billion *worth of investments will be poured into the four-phase Ilawod Courtyard and Country Club Project, with the first phase expected to be completed by next year.

Ilawod Estates Philippines, Inc. founder Teodorico E. Zaragoza said the project has been conceived years ago but it finally came into fruition with the endorsement of the Department of Tourism (DOT) to the Philippine Economic Zone Authority (PEZA).

He said the 10-hectare development project has three components, namely: the country club, the 235-room hotel with capacity for expansion and the 2,500-capacity convention center.

He said the project is expected to provide at least 1,000 indirect jobs during the construction stage and some 600 jobs for the locals during the actual operation stage.

Zaragoza said the project is responsive to the tourism needs of the city and province of Iloilo and will address the gap between the number of rooms available and the number of tourists coming to Iloilo.

Citing the recent economic developments in Iloilo City, particularly the mushrooming residential areas, Zaragoza said the country club will be a place outside the city where the members and even guests can relax and spend some time with their families.

DOT Undersecretary Maria Victoria Jazmin and PEZA Director General Lilia De Lima, meanwhile, both lauded the Zaragozas for the undertaking.

Jasmin said there is no other opportune time to push through the project than now, noting the country’s bullish economy, the continuing increase of tourists visiting the country, and the number of investors who are willing to pour their investments in the Philippines.

De Lima, on her part, noted the number of jobs the tourism facility will create and vowed that the government, through the PEZA and DOT, will continue provide support for these development projects to promote “inclusive growth” which means the growth can be felt by all Filipinos.

Imagine the number of jobs this tourism will create, De Lima said. She also stressed that the hospitality and rich culture and history of Iloilo and the town of Cabatuan will be one of the come-ons that will lure more investors and financing institutions to support the project.

The project is expected to be fully-operational by 2017. Amenities in the country club will include café and restaurants, sports facilities, swimming pools, museum and library, aviary and animal ground, chapel, man-made lake, picnic ground, fitness trail, among others.

Aside from PEZA and DOT, the project was also endorsed by the Housing & Land Use Regulatory Board, Department of Trade and Industry, and the Sangguniang Bayan of Cabatuan.

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## zeidderf (Jun 1, 2010)

More projects are coming in this city of LOVE. Both local & national players invade this small city.


----------



## zeidderf (Jun 1, 2010)

How about this latest addition to Iloilo's ongoing development?



batusay said:


> *Originally posted by oboi
> *
> *ATRIA PARK DISTRICT*
> 
> ...


----------



## zeidderf (Jun 1, 2010)

The hotel with international brand. 



whyte said:


> *PhP 1.5-B Courtyard by Marriott Hotel
> to rise at Megaworld's Iloilo Business Park
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## zeidderf (Jun 1, 2010)

Another view of Iloilo City:










Courtesy: yloylo


----------



## jed1433 (Mar 5, 2009)

Planning to go there by February 6. Anyone known activities on that month?


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

ILOILO CITY, PHILPPINES

*Megaworld starts construction of the P1.5-B, 15-storey Courtyard by Marriott Hotel in Iloilo Business Park.*


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*Iloilo Business Park Update*





































Cedits to: Batusay


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

THE RICHMONDE PARK HOTEL / RICHMONDE HOTEL ILOILO

*Interior Design*

Design inspiration from one of the region's most profitable harvests - the surgarcane
Scope consists of public areas, full-service restaurant and grand ballroom

*Lobby*









*Lobby Lounge*









*Grand Ballroom*









*Restaurant*









source: *GETTYS Hospitality Design & Development*

originally posted by: Oboi


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*
Megaworld starts Iloilo Business Park project*

Megaworld Corporation, the country’s #1 residential condominium and business process outsourcing (BPO) office developer, is set to break ground today, May 6, on its Iloilo Business

*Park project.*

The company is setting aside P2.5 billion initially over the next two years to develop the road network within the 54.5-hectare IT park and for the construction of Richmonde Hotel Iloilo and Richmonde Tower plus two more BPO office towers within this time frame. The first retail component of the project, Festive Walk, will be completed in the latter part of 2012, after which Megaworld is set to invest more to bankroll the development until 2020.

The site of the project is the former Iloilo Airport, which Megaworld acquired from the National Government in 2007 for P1.2 billion in cash.

“With our groundbreaking rites today, we affirm the strong business prospects of Iloilo City and the Western Visayas region in particular. The Iloilo Business Park is an important component of the BPO triangle I am envisioning that will make the Philippines an exciting and thriving BPO destination worldwide,” noted Megaworld Chairman and CEO Andrew Tan.

“The Iloilo Business Park marks the second leg of our BPO triangle after our two cyberparks in Metro Manila, with the final leg to be launched in the next few years. Together, these will give BPO investors strong prospects not just based on location but the human resource component as well. Early on, we decided to launch our BPO presence here considering that Ilonggos naturally have a pleasant vocal tone, are highly educated and are very hardworking,” the business tycoon continued.

The groundbreaking ceremonies for Richmonde Hotel Iloilo and Richmonde Tower mark the first projects to be started within the Iloilo Business Park. The 12-story hotel will host 90 guest rooms, ranging from superior rooms to junior suites. Its seventh-level amenities deck features play amenities such as a lap pool, children’s pool and fitness center, while the business center on the same level will include meeting rooms and a conference room. Richmonde Hotel Iloilo is the third project of Megaworld under this hotel brand. The hotel is projected to serve businessmen and tourists who flock annually to witness Iloilo City’s historic and colorful festivals.

The Richmonde Tower will occupy the second to sixth floors of the hotel, offering more than 9,000 square meters of prime office space for BPO locators. Both projects are slated for completion within the next two years.

Since the Iloilo Business Park was granted a certification by the Philippine Economic Zone Authority as an information technology (IT) park in January 2010, BPO locators at Richmonde

Tower will be entitled to exclusive perks such as income tax holidays, duty-free importation of office equipment and repatriation of earnings, among others.

At 54.5 hectares, Iloilo Business Park is the largest IT park yet of publicly-listed Megaworld Corporation, the country’s #1 business process outsourcing (BPO) office landlord. The master plan for the entire community includes hotels, BPO office towers, a convention center, a skills training center and retail components. With its premium brands, affordable boutiques and al fresco dining areas for restaurants, the two-kilometer retail and dining strip of Festive Walk is expected to become the next hip hangout for Iloilo’s youth and a vital tourist spot.

With its strong Work-Play-Learn components, Megaworld is projecting that Iloilo Business Park will fill more than 24,000 seats for the BPO sector, whereas its retail component will infuse more than 200,000 square meters of space for the commercial sector. All in all, Megaworld expects to help create about 40,000 new jobs within Iloilo City, thus helping spur up the local economy.

Originally Posted by: mark anthony


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*Richmonde Hotel Iloilo*
*Hotel Facilities (Design Perspectives)*


















Function Room









Guest Room









Lobby









Coffee Shop​http://richmondehotels.com.ph/richmonde-hotel-iloilo/

credits to: batusay


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Richmonde Hotel Update
by: Blackchrome85


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*GAISANO ILOILO CENTER*


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Updates for Gaisano Iloilo Center

















https://www.facebook.com/iloilocity...40331428394/10152336549833395/?type=3&theater


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Ayala Land Invests P15 Billion on Iloilo’s Atria Park District








*Iloilo City will soon see the rise of its own Atria Park District, Ayala Land’s masterplanned, mixed-use community that integrates residential, retail and business clusters as well as health care and educational institutions*.

*A distinct development concept that introduces a live-work-play environment to Iloilo, Atria Park District has an initial total planning area of around 21 hectares and is estimated to cost over P15 Billion. *It will include the residential development of Avida Land Corp. (an Ayala Land subsidiary), parks and landscaped areas, commercial and office establishments, an Ayala hotel, and institutional areas including UPMC Iloilo, a modern health care facility. From its construction to operation, Atria Park District is projected to generate close to 10,000 jobs.

Situated at the emerging city center in the vibrant area of Mandurriao, Atria Park District is immediately accessible to the BPO offices of the Iloilo-AyalaLand TechnoHub, schools (Ateneo de Iloilo and UP Visayas), churches (Molo Church and Victory Christian Fellowship), hospitals (The Medical City, Iloilo Doctors Hospital, and Medicus), the entertainment strip of Smallville, and hotels (Smallville 21 Hotel, Westown Hotel, and Iloilo Business Hotel). 

*“Ayala Land is continuing its tradition of building large-scale, integrated mixed-use communities in key growth areas across the Philippines,” said Ayala Land, Inc. President and CEO Antonino T. Aquino. “Atria Park District represents our largest investment here in Iloilo with more developments expected over its 10-year construction plan. We take pride in bringing a complete live-work-play experience for the Ilonggos in a sustainable community.” *

In a press conference held Wednesday at Smallville 21 Hotel in Iloilo City, Avida Land announced its plans to expand the Ayala Land footprint in Iloilo by constructing its residential condominiums, the 5.5 hectare Atria development that will be the residential component of the Atria Park District. *Atria is Avida’s second project in Iloilo, preceded by Avida Village Iloilo, a house and lot development launched in Pavia in 2010.*

*“We are proud to announce that Atria signifies Avida’s long-term presence in Iloilo City. We are here to expand Ayala Land’s footprint in Iloilo, which means we are bringing the Ayala lifestyle experience closer to the Ilonggos. Atria is an exciting development that complements the holistic lifestyle envisioned for the entire Atria Park District,” shared Avida Land’s President and CEO Chris B. Maglanoc. *

* The first phase of Avida Storeys Atria and Avida Towers Atria has a total of 509 units. Both buildings are scheduled to break ground on the third quarter of 2013, with turnover expected by the third quarter of 2016.*

*Atria promotes the live-work-play experience with its central amenities, a neighborhood center with an integrated retail strip, a promenade and a spacious landscaped plaza to further heighten the Atria community experience. Aptly derived from the word Atrium, Atria will serve as a respite from the bustling city life with approximately 53% of its area dedicated to amenities, open spaces and landscaped greeneries.*

*Source*

Originally posted by: Rene65


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Updates
by: redefine

















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=862520027110957&set=a.862518297111130.1073741871.123040367725597&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-xfa1%2Ft31.0-8%2F10553951_862520027110957_6113124268136718908_o.jpg&smallsrc=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-xfa1%2Ft1.0-9%2F10559869_862520027110957_6113124268136718908_n.jpg&size=1050%2C700


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*Smallville; Atria Park District; Plazuela de Iloilo *
by: Batusay


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*ILOILO CONVENTION CENTER*​







by: Batusay


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*Iloilo Convention Center*
by: alheaine


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Updates
Iloilo Convention Center










http://ibpofficial.wordpress.com/get-to-know-us/


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

ILOILO BUSINESS PARK

originally posted by: redefine

BPO Building A & B


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Iloilo Business Park








photo by Raquel Calucab Parohinog


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*Latest Master Development Plan of Megaworld's Iloilo Business Park*
originally posted by: iCity


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

T-Cranes and a Crane
Marriot Courtyard, Richmonde Tower, Iloilo Convention Center, SM City Iloilo Expansion & Iloilo Business Park BPO Buildings
by: lewdsaint


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

ONE MADISON PLACE
*Perspective*


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*Rooms*


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*Amenities*


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

ONE MADISON PLACE (SITE)
by: batusay


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*One Madison Place *
by: blu.sparks


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*Plazuela de Iloilo II*
by: batusay










Plazuela II is an 8,891-square-meter expansion project that is linked to Plazuela I via an interconnecting footbridge. It is expected to expand the commercial potential of Plazuela I. Plazuela II will have commercial and retail areas. It will have a supermarket to meet the needs of shoppers. It will also have an al fresco dining area for BPO employees looking for an alternative dining experience during and after mall hours. Calle Florete promenade will be extended to the activity area within the heart of Plazuela de Iloilo II, captivating the festive mood of Iloilo.


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Plazuela de Iloilo 1
originally posted by: ronie

plazuela de iloilo by ronie_me, on Flickr

plazuela de iloilo by ronie_me, on Flickr

plazuela de iloilo by ronie_me, on Flickr

plazuela de iloilo by ronie_me, on Flickr

plazuela de iloilo
by ronie_me, on Flickr


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*LA FAYETTE PARK SQUARE (4th condo tower of Megaworld Iloilo) high end condo units 70% sold out already
*









credits to: batusay


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

closer look! 








Lafayette Park Square is a 16-storey condominium tower with an arcade of retail stores, commercial establishments at the ground floor and exciting amenities for its future residence.

credits to: batusay


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

credits to: batusay


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

credits to: batusay


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

credits to: batusay


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

ONE SPATIAL ILOILO
by ken_7

*One Spatial Iloilo* (_Old Render 6F_)
● Composed of two buildings, each *10 storeys high*
● Building 1:
Level 1 – commercial area and parking
Levels 2-10 – residential
● Building 2:
Level 1 –parking
Levels 2-10 – residential
● A low-density community occupying 9,232 sqm of prime property
● 60% of the community allocated to open spaces
● With a view of Iloilo River and One Esplanade


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

INJAP TOWER
by: redefine


----------



## whyte (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Currently the tallest building in the city.
to open soon.

injap tower
by ronie_me, on Flickr


----------



## whyte (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## whyte (Jan 1, 2005)

Collage by KING ERLANO


----------



## wapogwapo (Aug 7, 2012)

*Philippine Projects on the Rise*
*Iloílo Projects and Constructions*


*Commercial Centers*

ILOÍLO | Central Park Iloilo [mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725534


ILOÍLO | CityMall Jaro [com|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735849


ILOÍLO | Gaisano - Iloílo City Center [mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581551


ILOÍLO | Plazuela de Iloilo II [2F|com|u/c] ?http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707611


ILOÍLO | Robinsons Place Jaro [com|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711130


ILOÍLO | Robinsons Place Iloílo Expansion & Go Hotel [6F|u/c] ?http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510106


ILOÍLO | SM City Iloilo Expansion [mix|u/c] http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1727302


ILOÍLO | SM Molo [mix] http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739251


ILOÍLO | Smallville Business & Leisure Park Developments [mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1514656


*Condominiums*

ILOÍLO | Injap - The Uptown Place [6F|mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454604


ILOÍLO | Eagle Crest Condominium [4F|res|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478390


ILOÍLO | One Spatial Iloilo - Filinvest [10F x 2|mix]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724521


ILOÍLO | Residence 808 [8F|res|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645930


*Hospitals*

ILOÍLO | The Medical City - Iloilo Expansion [5F | U/C]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732535


ILOÍLO | Iloilo Mission Hospital and Medical Center [7F|med]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635670


ILOÍLO | Medicus Medical Center [11F|med|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1396450


ILOÍLO | Medicus Plaza & Medicus Cancer Institute [8F + 4F | med|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1612638


*Hotels*

ILOÍLO | Diversion 21 Hotel & Annex [9F + 4F|hot|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513819


ILOÍLO | Grand Imperial Hotel - Phase 1 [10F|hot|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1543911


ILOÍLO | Grand Imperial Hotel - Phase 2 [12F|hot|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1621326


ILOÍLO | Injap Tower Condotel [21F|mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1315219


ILOÍLO | Park Inn by Radisson Iloilo [hot] http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739246


*Schools*

ILOÍLO | Ateneo de Iloilo Phase 2 Expansion [4F|edu|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1630820


ILOÍLO | St. Robert's International Academy [3F|edu|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629394


ILOÍLO | St. Paul University - Ticud Campus [Edu|U/C]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732211


*Iloilo Business Park Components*

ILOÍLO | Iloílo Business Park - Megaworld [mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531477


ILOÍLO | Richmonde Hotel & Tower [14F|hot|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374949


ILOÍLO | Courtyard by Marriott Hotel [15F|hot|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725534


ILOÍLO |One Techno Place and Two Techno Place Towers - Iloilo Business Park [4Fx2|com|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735764


ILOÍLO |One Global Center and Two Global Center Towers - Iloilo Business Park [4Fx2|com|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604725


ILOÍLO | Iloílo Convention Center [2F|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564860


ILOÍLO | Iloílo Business Park - Festive Walk [mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1704559


ILOÍLO | Megaworld Center Mall [4F+3F|com|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1674937


ILOÍLO | One Madison Place - Megaworld [10F|res|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1620710


ILOÍLO | One Madison Place Tower 2- Megaworld [10F|res|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627330


ILOÍLO | One Madison Place Tower 3- Megaworld [10F|res|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654654


ILOÍLO | Lafayette Park Square - Iloilo Business Park [14F|res|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692595


*Atria Park District Components*

ILOÍLO | Ayala - Atria Park District |mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617426


ILOÍLO | Ayala-Avida Towers Atria | Phase 1 [15Fx1 + 8Fx2 |res|u/c] ?http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1615088


ILOÍLO | APD - QualiMed Hospital Iloilo | Phase 1 [4F|med|u/c ]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554078


ILOÍLO | The Shops @ Atria [com|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1710005


ILOÍLO | SEDA Hotel Iloilo - Atria Park District [7F | Hot | U/C]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733321


*Government Projects*

ILO | Iloílo International Airport http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564958


ILOÍLO | Calle Real Heritage Restoration Projects & Developments [mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1514658


ILOÍLO | Iloílo River Esplanade [mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461394


ILOÍLO | Iloilo-Guimaras Ferry Terminal Complex [mix]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551479


ILOÍLO | Jaro-Iloílo Diversion Road Project [mix]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1596305


ILOÍLO | Metro Iloílo Circumferential Road 1 (C1)http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643008


ILOÍLO | Ports and Shipping http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490207


ILOÍLO | Western Visayas College of Science and Technology - CEA-ICT [4F|edu|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580862


*Others*

ILOÍLO | ABS-CBN Iloílo New Broadcast Complex [2F|mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1624060


*Iloilo Province Projects*

ILOÍLO |Sta. Barbara Heights Township & Iloilo International Business Park - GERI [mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565177


PAVIA | ILOÍLO | Savannah City - Vista Land|mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=609471


CABATUAN | ILOÍLO | Ilawod Courtyard & Country Club [mix|u/c]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1625865


----------



## wapogwapo (Aug 7, 2012)

*SM Prime building two Park Inn hotels*


SM Prime Holdings Inc., the country’s largest property developer, said Thursday it will start the construction of two new hotels under the midscale brand Park Inn by Radisson this year.

SM Prime said in a regulatory filing it would build the 175-room Park Inn by Radisson Mall of Asia in Pasay City and *150-room Park Inn by Radisson Iloilo within the year.*

http://manilastandardtoday.com/2014/07/18/sm-prime-building-two-park-inn-hotels/


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

*Originally posted by ken_7*

ONE SPATIAL ILOILO

*One Spatial Iloilo* (_Old Render 6F_)
● Composed of two buildings, each *10 storeys high*
● Building 1:
Level 1 – commercial area and parking
Levels 2-10 – residential
● Building 2:
Level 1 –parking
Levels 2-10 – residential
● A low-density community occupying 9,232 sqm of prime property
● 60% of the community allocated to open spaces
● With a view of Iloilo River and One Esplanade


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

To the moderator,

Thanks for merging both threads. I wasn't aware (probably forgot) that a similar thread exists.


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

SM Molo
by: sentidocomun








https://www.facebook.com/OUREAPhilippines/photos/a.371967039583569.1073741828.371791902934416/604437189669885/?type=1&theater


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*Reuse, adapt, retrofit: Heritage conservation models in Negros, Iloilo*
By Augusto Villalon











Read more: http://lifestyle.inquirer.net/16581...rvation-models-in-negros-iloilo#ixzz37mkrwxKF


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*Festive Walk @ Iloilo Business Park*​
Festive Walk will be the “longest shopping and dining strip in the Philippines. It is a 1.1 kilometer commercial strip 22-meter wide promenade/strolling path bound by various chic boutique and restaurants.










​
LINK

credits to: rene65


----------



## ARKI-MANIA (Jun 11, 2012)

Proposed 2-storey NHA office building, ground breaking ceremony


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Horizon Cafe is now open (21st level of Injap Tower, Iloilo City's tallest building).
by: Sentidocomun









https://www.facebook.com/jedpatrickmabilog/photos/a.669274616493893.1073742144.286003391487686/669274956493859/?type=3&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/jedpatrickmabilog/photos/a.669274616493893.1073742144.286003391487686/669279619826726/?type=3&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/jedpatrickmabilog/photos/a.669274616493893.1073742144.286003391487686/669282709826417/?type=3&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/jedpatrickmabilog/photos/a.669274616493893.1073742144.286003391487686/669274826493872/?type=3&theater

More: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.669274616493893.1073742144.286003391487686&type=3


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

Iloilo means business...









from a friend


----------



## Beggars (Jun 30, 2014)

batusay said:


>


ILOILO runs an* Effective, Functional and Beneficial Business Park in the Region*...:banana:epper::lock::cucumber::apple::carrot::cheers:


----------



## batusay (Feb 3, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...130.1073741871.123040367725597&type=1&theater


----------



## Parianon2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Smallville; Atria Park District; Plazuela de Iloilo 
Diversion Rd., Mandurriao
Iloilo City

Photo by AGBoi


----------



## Parianon2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Avida Towers
Ayala Land - Atria Park Districk
San Rafael, Mandurriao

Photo by ReDeFiNe @11 of SSC Iloilo


----------



## Parianon2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Esplanade II under construction

photo by barbas_bigote of SSC Iloilo


----------



## blu.sparks (Apr 22, 2011)

Parianon2 said:


> Esplanade II under construction photo by barbas_bigote of SSC Iloilo


Is this already open to the public?


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

McDonalds as viewed from Horizon Cafe...
by: sentidocomun









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=662506430506129&set=a.406346749455433.94060.406215772801864&type=1&theater


----------



## wapogwapo (Aug 7, 2012)

*View from Horizon Cafe*


----------



## Guimarasnon (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.sunstar.com.ph/iloilo/lo...oilo-braces-first-waste-energy-project-354587
*
Iloilo braces for first waste-to-energy project*



By Lydia C. Pendon
Friday, July 18, 2014


EVERYTHING is set for a joint venture agreement on the P1.3 billion solid waste-to-energy project at the Calajunan dumpsite, Mandurriao district, Iloilo City.

Councilor Plaridel Nava, chairman of the City Council committee on ways and means, said the equipment, including big boilers and turbines, are set to be sent to Iloilo City in October this year.

As soon as the equipment arrive, the installation of the Philippines’s first solid waste-to-energy project will start.

Nava, however, admitted that the original signatory of the agreement, Dream Engineering Co. Ltd chaired by Youn Pyo Hong of Gongju City, South Korea with Iloilo City Mayor Jed Patrick Mabilog, has already expanded operation in whole Asia.

The one taking over the Iloilo operation is chaired by Daniel Cheon, also with Dream Engineering.

The joint venture agreement between Iloilo City and the Korean firm was signed last February 5, 2014 at the Iloilo City Hall calling for a pyrolysis and gasification technology designed to last for 20 years.

Phase I of the project will cover from one to 15 years amounting to P1.3 billion, while Phase II will run from 16 to 20 years amounting to P2.5 billion.

The City Government will not spend a centavo on the project.

Volume of waste to be processed includes 250 metric tons (MT) of garbage per day in the first phase and 500 MT per day in the second phase with an estimated annual gross income of P270 million in the first phase and P540 million in the second phase.

The city will get a share of five percent of the gross income or $20,000 per month whichever is higher in the first phase, while five percent of the gross income or $30,000 per month whichever is higher in the second phase. 

Nava said he is enthusiastic with the project as it is designed to prolong the life of the soon to be constructed sanitary landfill.

The waste-to-energy project will only take one hectare, while the sanitary landfill will cover some four hectares -- all inside the 23-hectare dumpsite area.


----------



## gee12 (May 7, 2013)

ILOILO CITY, July 22 (PIA6) - - The Department of Science and Technology 6 has already completed the Light Ranging and Detection Technology ((LiDAR) mapping of the three major river basins in Western Visayas including Iloilo City under its Disaster Risk Assessment, Exposure and Mitigation (DREAM) project.
The region’s three major river basins are Jalaur River Basin, Panay River Basin and Ilog-Hilabangan River in Negros Island.
DOST 6 Director Rowen Gelonga said a special LiDAR mapping was also conducted in Boracay Island.
“For this year, we are continuing to map the rest of the Western Visayas region.We will cover Antique, parts of Negros Occidental and parts of Iloilo, so by the end of this year, practically, most of the floodplain areas of the region will be covered,” said Gelonga during a recent gathering of the members of Iloilo media in line with the July observance of the National Disaster Consciousness Month.
Project DREAM-LIDAR in partnership with the University of the Philippines seeks to produce up-to-date and detailed three-dimensional (3D) flood hazard maps for the flood-prone and major river systems in the country. It uses LiDAR, a state-of-the-art technology that could provide high resolution and detailed topographic hazard maps.
Gelonga said they will share with government agencies like Mines and Geosciences Bureau, National Economic Development Authority and the local government units the detailed hazard map, the final product of Project DREAM.
“Those high resolution maps will be the basis for the finalization of the Flood Forecasting Models which we are undertaking right now,” said Gelonga.
The flood models will be incorporated in the Project NOAH (Nationwide Operational Assessment for Hazards), a comprehensive site offering real weather picture of the country including data coming from the different PAGASA doppler radar stations in the country.
Aside from the website of Project NOAH at http://noah.dost.gov.ph, Filipinos can also access online weather information through the various web-based weather monitoring and information system made available by DOST and partners on the following websites: http://www.pagasa.dost.gov.ph;http:.../weather/predict;http://climatex.dost.gov.ph; and http://dream.upd.edu.ph
In a recent press release of the agency, DOST Secretary Mario Montejo said the best tool to prevent disaster is ensuring everyone’s safety by using all the information available to them and the lessons from experience in the past typhoons to prevent too much disaster loss. (JSC/LAF-PIA6)

source: See more at: http://news.pia.gov.ph/index.php?article=931406016800#sthash.uwzmAQCk.dpuf


----------



## gee12 (May 7, 2013)

*DLSU conducts Green Education Workshops in Visayas and Mindanao*
July 21, 2014 1:32pm
1 0 0 6 
Tags: De La Salle University
DLSU faculty members led key persons from the education and environment sector in a series of seminars around the country to promote interdisciplinary approaches to nature and the environment and discuss strategies on the conduct of environmental engagement in the classrooms of higher education institutions. 

Towards a Green Education in the Philippines: Workshops on Teaching the Environment and Climate Change Impacts in the New General Education Curriculum was held last June 20-21 at La Salle University (LSU) in Ozamiz City and on June 27 -28 at the University of San Agustin (USA) in Iloilo City. The Metro Manila leg took place last October 24-26, 2013 at DLSU.

The series’ two-fold aim was to encourage the core courses of the New General Education Curriculum (CMO No. 20-s2013) to re-examine students’ vital connections to people, cultures, and places beyond the walls of the school; and to transform the learners of today into critical mass and innovative forces that work together towards a green, productive, and sustainable future.

This project was organized bythe Office of the Associate Vice Chancellor for Faculty Resources and Development, the Bienvenido N. Santos Creative Writing Center, and the Behavioral Sciences Department, and sponsored by the United Board for Christian Higher Education in Asia and the DLSU College of Liberal Arts Office of the Dean.

Press release from De La Salle University

Source: http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...n-education-workshops-in-visayas-and-mindanao


----------



## wapogwapo (Aug 7, 2012)

*Iloilo Doppler Radar Station*










Photo by RICHEL V. UMEL

This P25.2-million Doppler Radar is fast taking shape in Barangay Hamungaya, Jaro, Iloilo City. A project of the Department of Science and Technology – Philippine Atmospheric Geophysical and Astronomical Services Administration, it occupies 1,000 square meters of the Department of Agriculture – Western Visayas Agricultural Research Center property. The Doppler Radar, the 10th in the country, will help monitor and forecast weather disturbances affecting the Visayas region.

Source: Panay News


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

MARRIOTT ON THE RISE
by: Arki-Mania

grayscale


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Festive Walk
by: Batusay


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Festive Walk
by: Batusay








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...49256901.10085.100002872704096&type=1&theater


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Iloilo Business Park
by: Batusay


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Iloilo River Esplanade 1
by: King Erlano










LINK


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Iloilo River Esplanade 2 
Discover Panay Island by Hawili Hurom
photo credit: De V Cent Tee


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

*Iloilo Esplanade Phase 1*
(Phase 2 under construction)
Credits to: King Erlano


----------



## wapogwapo (Aug 7, 2012)

*EAT SAGO FESTIVAL*
SSC Iloilo Celebrates the Completion of the Tallest Building of Western Visyas


----------



## gee12 (May 7, 2013)

Good job guys and I like the design of the shirt. Congratz to all SSC Iloilo.


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

ONE GLOBAL CENTER








source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

RICHMONDE HOTEL UPDATE








source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

ILOILO CONVENTION CENTER Construction update








source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

TWO GLOBAL CENTER Construction update








source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

ATRIA PARK DISTRICT Master Plan








source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

MEGAWORLD CENTER MALL








source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

MEGAWORLD CENTER MALL-ANNEX








source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

GAISANO ILOILO CENTER








source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

View from the newly opened Horizons Cafe








source


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Iloilo skyline with the U/Cs and proposed buildings








source


----------

